# HST under $4 in Ontario restaurant?



## hush

I've just had a trust audit with CRA, and we noticed that my cash register charges only 5% on purchases under $4. This is an old register that had to be programmed(by the previous owners) to charge HST. It is broken up into 5% and 8% on the print outs. My question is (She couldn't answer???) In Ontario restaurants/ fast food joints, is there only 5% charged on purchases under $4?


----------



## AltaRed

A simple Google gives you many links to the answer http://www.cga-ontario.org/assets/file/hst book.pdf


----------



## hush

Thank you, I did google it and every other question and answer came up instead of mine


----------



## warp

As far as I know, and im sure I am right.....there is no Ont sales tax charged on any restaurant meal that is less than $4.00.
The GST apples to the full amount, so you have to pay 2 levels of gov't when you eat anything over $4.00.

This $4.00 threshold was the dream child of Bob Rae and his idiot NDPer's when they were in power, to protect the poor, when they brought in sales taxes on fast food.

That was over 25 years ago. In those days you could, in fact, get a "meal" for $3.99....burger, fries , drink, etc.
It is interesting that the $4.00 threshold has not risen , along with inflation, over all these years. I guess our wonderfull leaders do not care about the "poor" anymore, and don't want to suffer at the loss of this revenue. This tax-free amount should be around $10.00 now.
Does anyone here know of any meal under $4.00 these days?

What I do, when I go into a coffee shop, or fast food place, is I insist on paying for all the things separately, if together they will add up to more than $4.00. I will pay for the burger,,,then pay for the fries.. etc. I teach my son to do the same.

Its not just about saving the money.....it absolutely drives me nuts that after all the taxes I already pay, I should have to give the government ANY money for the priviledge of eating a burger, or have a coffee and a danish!


----------



## Just a Guy

So, you'd avoid the combo savings to not pay the tax.

Reminds me of the fact that more people would shop at a save the GST sale than a 10% off sale.

And you'll teach the next generation you say...


----------



## warp

You are missing the point my friend.

My main point is that I absolutely hate paying any moron politician for the right to eat or have a coffee.
If, by buying a combo meal I save money OVERALL, I may do that.

I will give you an easy example. A friend of mine went to a coffee shop yesterday. We both were going to have a coffee and a donut or danish, etc. I was glad to pay for my friend,,,but I paid for 2 coffees first...then paid for the 2 donuts. 

Each "sale" was under $4.00...though the total was around $6.00. I paid NO Ont sales tax...which was a-okay with me.
I would rather throw the money into a sewer than give it to these idiot, money-wasting, governments.

And I surely so teach my son to do the same.

Is that clear enough for you?


----------



## nortel'd

warp said:


> I will give you an easy example. A friend of mine went to a coffee shop yesterday. We both were going to have a coffee and a donut or danish, etc. I was glad to pay for my friend,,,but I paid for 2 coffees first...then paid for the 2 donuts.
> 
> Each "sale" was under $4.00...though the total was around $6.00. I paid NO Ont sales tax...which was a-okay with me.
> I would rather throw the money into a sewer than give it to these idiot, money-wasting, governments.
> 
> And I surely so teach my son to do the same.


I also surely so teach my friends and all the strangers behind me in the line.

In my area of Ontario, the practice has become a popular thing to do at the local TIM HORTONS. Before we left for Florida, a large coffee along with a toasted 12 grain bagel with butter cost $3.59 and that included $0.18 HST and no PST. 

It is not uncommon for someone from our coffee row group to pick up the tab using separate order purchases. Four orders x 3.59 saves the table $1.15 in PST. Every bit counts ... 

When we go there for a meal we bite the bullet and buy the combo. Then we jump in a vehicle and drive over to Ogdensburg for milk, eggs, butter and sometimes gasoline.:biggrin:


----------

